# 1st Annual Santa Fe Salwater Open !!!



## BigSho421 (Jul 19, 2012)

Lady and Gentlemen, boys and girls, children of all ages. The Santa Fe Police Officers Association and K-9 Unit will be hosting a fishing tournament fundraiser on 8/22 and 8/23.

Entry fee is $100.00 per boat with a max of 4 people including the boat captain.

Spot pot and black jack will be optional at an additional $10 per angler per category.

Categories will be:

Bull Red
Slot Red
Trout 
Open Shark

entry forms can be picked up at BAAD Marine or Blues Bar and Grill in Santa Fe Texas, or you can email Rob at [email protected] and the forms can be emailed to you, or I can meet somewhere and collect completed forms and entry fees. Also check Santa Fe Saltwater Open on Facebook for updates.

for additional information please contact Rob at [email protected]

******* Still looking for sponsors as well if interested contact me ********


----------



## BigSho421 (Jul 19, 2012)

If you plan on fishing this tournament your entry forms and money must be turned in by the end of the captains meeting. The captains meeting will be held 8/21/14 at 7:30th at Blues Bar & Grill, 11948 Hwy 6, Santa Fe, TX 77510. Money and entry forms will not be accepted the day of the tournament. Questions ? Email [email protected]


----------

